# Z.P Dog Food...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

HELLO...
Those feeding ZiwiPeak dog food.
I've been trying to find out the 
shelf life UNOPENED??
shelf life OPENED??

***********************************
OKAY,, I FOUND THERE WEBSITE AND FOUND 
ANSWERS I WAS SEARCHING FOR.
IGNORE THIS THREAD... SORRY!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I feed it,don't refrigerate ,i keep mine in the sealed bag it comes in.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do as Michele. 
I open it and keep it in the bag it comes in and then I put that bag in a plastic container meant to keep/store cereal. Easier to pull out of the pantry.
I buy the 2.2 lb. bags and mine eat their way through it before it has time to go bad!


----------

